# 1980 VW Caddy (rabbit truck) system + E30 dash install



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my Caddy I've owned for 28 years. It's time for a major overhaul. Some history on it:

Purchased from original owner in 1988. 

1989-installed 1.8L GTI motor, CIS-E fuel injection , complete wiring harness/fuse box/relay panel and dash from a '86 GTI

1991-2.0L 16V and trans from a GLI with 8XXXmiles on it, rear disc brake conversion, 
-all new fenders, hood and front clip, repaint.

I will be using some old and some new equipment I have ended up with over the years.

Headunit-I have 3 Alpine head units to choose from
iPad2
Components-Illusion Audio Carbon C6
Midbass-Alpine SWR-8D2
Subs-(2)JL12W3v3's

PDX-4.150 bi-amped-Carbons
PDX-4.150 bridged-8" Type R's
PDX-1.1000-12W3's

Jetta 3 serpentine belt system with 140A alt
2nd Optima Yellow Top

1988











From 2 months ago













Amp rack welded in for 2 PDX amps I did a couple years ago.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I scored a mint E30 dash. I had previously removed factory heater/ac box and installed a heater unit from Summit. I removed all the ducting from the dash until I get it to fit. The plan is to get the defrost and center ducts working with the heater. 










Took care of some rust issues. Added some Dyanmat to the fenders, sprayed rubberized under coating to the fenders and the front end, rear air shocks, control arms,3.5" drop plates, tie tods, ball joint and ST coilovers installed.











Mocking up new steering column position.

Steering column brackets welded in.

Glove box installed and brackets welded in.









crnacnac said:


>


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Picked up some 15" BBS RS 3 piece wheels

Installed my Pro Comp Ultra Light gauges


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I cut a hole form interior to fender area. Fabbed up some enclosures for the midbass drivers out of 12g steel.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I decided to go further into the mid bass enclosure install and cut open the lower A pillar. I plated the hinge supports with 3/16" then boxed and plug welded it with 12gauge.
The amp rack I previously made was cut out so I could add a 3rd ALPINE PDX amp.
I also added brackets so the rack is removable. An 1/8" plate was added between the A and B pillar to help support the amp rack.
The baffle for the mids are two 3/4"mdf stacked rings with 10/32" nutserts and a band of sintra to recess a flush mounted grill. The mid fiberglass/mdf portion is attached with seven 1/4-20 rivnuts and bolts on top of a rubber seal to form a sealed enclosure.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Layered up with mat, sanded smooth with body filler. A mixture of Marglass and resin was poured into the inside of the pods then a layer of Dynamat was added. A grill was made out of 1/2"mdf and expanded metal then the grill and pod were wrapped with black non backing carpet. The entire enclosure was stuffed with Focal Black Hole Stuff.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Next up is installing my iPad. First the iPad and dash were tapped off and layered up with fiberglass mat, trimmed to size then the two were attached together using Marglass. A bracket with two 1/4"-20 bolts was glassed to the back of the iPad mount.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Polyprimed

Guidecoated

Wet sanded to 600

Sprayed with SEM Flat Trim Black


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I squeezed a little more air space after working around the seat belt retractors. 

A mixture of resin and filler was poured over the fiberglass then sound deadened.

Craft felt attached and resined.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

WOW i remember those,back in my bug days,but ours weren't nothing like that damn.thats awesome


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet....that's some damn nice fab work. Looking forward to the mid install.......

Oh, and gotta love that mac app on the ipad......noice.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

love the install! sub'd


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

As soon as I saw that E30 dash in there I was like "Oooh, Ipad should go in that big hole...then maybe he could put heater controls in a console or something."

I saw part of this build somewhere else, but can't remember where. Didn't realize it was yours.

Love the shape of the box.

I didn't realize there was that much room behind the seats in these.

I've kinda wanted one of these going back to my aircooled days (say 1987-) but I always thought the proportions of the bed were a little odd to me. I always wanted to chop a section out between the back of the cab and in front of the back wheels and maybe another little bit between the wheels and the tail lights. I always thought that would make it a much more aesthetically pleasing design, more like the Fox (Gol) pickup they had in Brazil.

That E30 dash looks right at home in there.

Great work!

Jay


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressed!!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great build! Is that E30 dash known to fit or did you just make it happen? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandman (Aug 24, 2007)

wow...amazing work. I am looking forward to the completion of the sound install.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the coolest installs I have seen in a while


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this the install that you need the JL emblems for, if so I'm glad I can contribute. Love the old school square vw with BBS rims, classic.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

When I read Caddy, I was sold, then I saw the E30 dash in the title, I was like damn messed up, then I see the install, man, oh man, that's really nice.. Even for a BMW part..


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

fabrication is solid. awesome work. Cant recall seeing any of these vehicles "fixed up."


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

teldzc1 said:


> Great build! Is that E30 dash known to fit or did you just make it happen?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I have seen it done before on a forum build, then I made it happen


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Is this the install that you need the JL emblems for, if so I'm glad I can contribute. Love the old school square vw with BBS rims, classic.


Yes it is. PayPal sent. Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

16 valve goodness here!!!! HELL YES!!!! Your build is spot on... I like your MAC SUPER STATION box also! I see all kinds of goodies in the background! lolol Your bringing a tear to this old skaters eye... keep your "EURO FREAK FLAG" flying! HELL YES!!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> One of the coolest installs I have seen in a while


Agreed


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool build! Since the kicks have the 8" Alpine's I'm interested to see where the 6" IA will go.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

This one looks like a fun build


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm very excited to see the finished product...


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Layered up with 10 layers of mat. Almost killed the 4th gallon of resin on this build.

I needed 2.39cu ft of internal airspace, I ended up with 2.55cu ft.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats a solid box!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap that thing will stop several bullets and give back change lol...


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Awesome build mate...love the details..


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Crazy build work! this thing is gonna have a lil midbass snap:surprised:!!!!!! please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Holy crap...


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Holy crap...


I'll take that. Thanks

quality_sound's IA tweeters new home.

Rings for the tweeters mounted
Stretched with grill cloth, resined, 2 layers of cloth, body worked, and mixture of filler/resin poured into the pod to make it more solid.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice.....


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

Look great!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to add cup holders but the E brake handle was in the way so out it went. I made a void in the sub enclosure by glassing over a 4" pvc and added an actuator.






video


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. That's a wonderful way of getting what you want and still keepin what you need.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. That's a wonderful way of getting what you want and still keepin what you need.


Agreed and it's looking good.

You're up late!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Late heck lol, I'm always up its the sad part of being retired.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, now if I can quit grabbing for the E brake lever every time I start and stop the truck...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

JP Fabrication said:


> Yep, now if I can quit grabbing for the E brake lever every time I start and stop the truck...


Haha. 

This is one of the most creative installs I've ever seen!

Your screen name fits


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha if you think that's bad, try having the electronic brake that my Legacy uses lol....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i absolutely love caddys. I came very close to buying one last year. I even took it on a test drive, but there was too much rust in the floor pan and I don't have the space or tools to fix it at this point. bummer because it was a real nice truck.

I just picked up a mk2 gti a few weeks ago to use as a beater when my car is apart so I don't have to stop in the middle of a project and put my car together enough to get to work. I don't plan on doing anything cool with it other than beboping around but its a cool little car with bmw 1 piece bbs wheels. I don't even have a good picture of it yet lol.



as a huge VW fan (I own a golf, and 2 GTi's) this is an awesome build. I love seeing well integrated electronics into VW's because there are hardly any out there that build good stereos.

i don't know how you fit in that thing though. im 6'2" and with the seat all the way back i kept on knocking it out of second gear with my knee... there would be no way i could drive that with the sub box behind the seats haha


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I will be continuing the E30 theme into the door panels. I picked up some E30 window regulator motors and interior door grab handles/armrests. I took apart some new VW regulators and mated the E30 motors to them. The power windows are operating perfect.
I grafted the door handle mounting points to the door. I still have much more metal work to do to the doors.
Started on a trim panel/center console.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just saw your thread over on the Vortex, and really liked your "history of VW's" in the beginning. Loving the work. 

I've always wanted to get a Caddy and chop about a foot out of the bed behind the cab and ahead of the wheel well, and maybe another few inches between the wheel well and the tail lights. I thought that would even out the proportions more. Maybe some day.

Jay


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Navy Chief for the hookup on the JL badges


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love this build.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

JP Fabrication said:


> Thank you Navy Chief for the hookup on the JL badges


I am just glad I could add something to this truly awesome build, tuned in for more.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn you warm weather people and your winter time builds.


Damn you all to hell!

And damn this build because I love it so much!


----------



## 2g60s (Feb 1, 2015)

looks awesome, love the caddy, personally not a fan of tablets, well for anything let alone sq, but other than that..... again looks awesome


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

2g60s said:


> looks awesome, love the caddy, personally not a fan of tablets, well for anything let alone sq, but other than that..... again looks awesome


Thanks
2g60's-as in Corrados?

Still going to add my old ALP CDA-7995 4V cd player


----------



## 2g60s (Feb 1, 2015)

yep, I've got 2 1990s one is all stock except a plus suspension swap,(no radio) and the other has a plus suspension and obdi vr out of a '95 gti with focal 165v3e and 2 27v2 all powered off a big belle and an eclipse 5341r and sitting on staggered widened beetle steelies


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow... Amazing build! Absolutely awesome work!


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Great build. Ingenious usage of space. I love the midbass enclosures, but that actuator driven parking brake is the best part. In my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Damn,, this is an awesome build,,, cant wait for the finish project... please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME build!!!!!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you guys.

Slow at work today so instead of standing around I knocked this out. Modded a V1 hidden remote display and a Stinger volt gauge.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool!

do you have dimmable control for all of those gauges?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

req said:


> very cool!
> 
> do you have dimmable control for all of those gauges?



Yes. I'm running a Mk2 headlight switch along with complete Mk2 wiring harness, fuse box, and relay panel.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

Amazing build, moar!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ben54b said:


> Great build. Ingenious usage of space. I love the midbass enclosures, but that actuator driven parking brake is the best part. In my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THat if you don`t use it as creative driving tool....


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Love this install


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Man, this is awesome!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There is so much win here...lord.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Someone shoehorned more gear into a single cab mini truck than I did!  Absolutely incredible build. Your wood working skills and creativity are very impressive.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Every time I read the title of this thread I think of a Lanzar E30 1/3 octave EQ in the dash.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I liked Joey and Bing's door pods in the M3 E30 they did so I made a set for myself. 











I started the metal work on the doors (still much more to do)
I installed six 8/24 rivnuts. The pods/speakers are attached with ss button head allens.











I removed the V belt system and installed serpentine system, ac compressor delete and a VW Mk3 VR6 120A alt.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

damn dude! ****ing awesome!! nice job with the door pods! I really dig the welded steel plate with rivet nuts.

in order to remove the door panels you've got to remove the speakers right? the bolts for the speaker hold the door pod you've built in? 

when this is all done you better bring it in to a local VW dealer and tell them to do a state inspection and see what they say :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is an awesome build! Definitely going to be checking back for updates!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

req said:


> damn dude! ****ing awesome!! nice job with the door pods! I really dig the welded steel plate with rivet nuts.
> 
> in order to remove the door panels you've got to remove the speakers right? the bolts for the speaker hold the door pod you've built in?
> 
> when this is all done you better bring it in to a local VW dealer and tell them to do a state inspection and see what they say :laugh:


Yes, the six 2"X-8/24 allens holds the IA, po, and door panel to the door. I will still be beefing up the door plating all the unnecessary holes.

I bring it to a dealer every day. I'm a VW dealer tech


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

lookin good man, keep it up


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those door pods are NASTY!!!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

This thing is incredible, fantastic skills man!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Plus it's a Vw, what more needs to be said lol.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Two years and over 400 hours of labor I finally made some sound. I also finally dipped into the 100% stock motor after all these years and installed a head with all the trimmings, port and polish, Techtonics Tuning street cams and adjustable cam sprocket, light weight lifters and titanium retainers. I found a euro 50mm intake manifold (something I wanted since the early 90's) Spent some time on it removing all the casting marks then sent it and the valve cover out to powder coat.
I was planning on using an old 4V Alpine cd player and continue the center console/cup holder all the way to the front under the dash but decided to use my AC Three.2 EQ and keep the floorboard under the dash open like the early Rabbits.
I modded some seat belts from a 2016 Polaris RZR to work.
Next will be to seal up the doors.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Let me know what you think about the cams and other parts, I've got a mk2 GLI that I'm looking into swapping an aba into but might keep the engine for other stuff..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

After I finish the LS swap on my S-10, my next project is going to be another aircooled VW (prefer 67 Bug) or a First gen Scirocco, I think.

Pics of GLI? I liked that body style alot. My ex had a '92 Jetta.

Jay


----------



## Oekern (3 mo ago)

Holy crap !! This is sexy, in many ways!
There must have been something done the last 6 years ?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Oekern said:


> Holy crap !! This is sexy, in many ways!
> There must have been something done the last 6 years ?


Nope, but I've made some progress on my R









2004 VW R32-Audison, Focal, JL, Stinger


New system time for my R32 that I've owned since 2006. This time around I decided to do a better sound deadening/proofing job. CLD/CCF/MLV throughout and CLD/hydrophic melamine foam for the roof. I also did a full repaint and overhaul on the suspension/brake system Stinger Heigh10-optical out...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes this build is awesome! Makes me wish I kept my 83 gti! It was completely customized, shaved door handles, shaved antenna, body molding filled in, euro antenna on the roof, cabriolet body kit, painted super white with pearl. Love the dash swap and stereo install.


----------

